# HELP MY ARDEN 15 RENO



## Dreamin_Of_Bermuda (May 28, 2020)

Long story short, I used glyphosate 3x to kill all my Centipede grass, tilled 2x, leveled and graded the yard and went over it with a scarifier at the end to loosen all the soil. Afterwards I seeded 1.5 to 2 pounds of Arden 15 on one side of my yard, added layer of peat moss and got hit with a surprise tornado (not kidding as soon as I was done my wife walked outside with a tornado warning). Long story short I had lost everything so I started over again on both used. Loosened the soil and seeded + peat moss, the weather was project to be 85-90 and lows no lower then 65 for the next 7 days. Perfect right? Reseeded everything added peat moss to both sides and I was golden. Three days of beautiful sunny days and I get hit with not one but 2 tropical storms. I've done everything I possible could to protect the seed and not squander it all and ended up with a very streaky lawn (see pictures) otherwise it is going greats.

Once most of the lawn hit 3 inches high I began making my cuts with the reel mower. Granted my whole lawn wasnt that tall some areas had an explosion of growth and other areas were also growing at a slower pace. Overall I am shocked and surprised I retained over 50% of my seeds.

Unfortunately some of my seeds are started to turn purple, I've watered it plenty, and used fertilizer both 10-10-10 to prep the soil and carbon X while it has been growing.













I will post some picture of my whole lawn for you guys to see and give me some advice and how to proceed afterwards. I would like to fill in the streaks with dirt, and let the Bermuda take over the rest.


----------



## Dreamin_Of_Bermuda (May 28, 2020)

Here are some pictures of the whole yard.





















I don't know if these lime green things are weeds or grass, I have been plucking them away but they're too many now.w




WEEDS!! I've been plucking them by hand, and got all the crabgrass from my neighbors yards (they don't really take care of it)


----------



## Dreamin_Of_Bermuda (May 28, 2020)

We're in the middle of another 3-4 days of heavy rain in North Carolina. I would like any advice you pros can give me.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

the lime green things are nutsedge. WEED!! You got enough grass that it'll spread. Maybe a little more seed in the really bare spots, but it'll spread. Keep the weeds at bay and allow it to do it's thing.


----------



## Dreamin_Of_Bermuda (May 28, 2020)

What do you recommend I use for the nutesedge? I was to kill it before it spreads. I'll post some picture of my backyard, its full bermuda, celebration sod. I've kept all the weeds out except for a little bit of nutsedge (yellow). I am scared of putting herbicides now and killing off the young grass.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

I would read this - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1651

I wouldn't worry about the weeds at this time you need vegetation to keep the rest of your lawn from running into the street, your lawn is on a pretty steep slope, seeding bermuda is a pita with a normal slope and add in a slope just makes it worse, top dress those ruts with some black kow or whatever good topsoil you have, hit it with nitrogen and mow. I would do this until the lawn completely fills in then worry about the weeds later in the summer.



Dreamin_Of_Bermuda said:


> What do you recommend I use for the nutesedge? I was to kill it before it spreads. I'll post some picture of my backyard, its full bermuda, celebration sod. I've kept all the weeds out except for a little bit of nutsedge (yellow). I am scared of putting herbicides now and killing off the young grass.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

You have plenty of Bermuda in most of the areas but I would reseed in the very bare spots.

.5 pounds of Nitrogen per 1,000 square feet of lawn every 15 days will help with growth along with reel mowing every 2 days!

Don't be surprised in about 2 months if grass is popping up everywhere.

Good luck....its gonna look great!


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Ouch, that' some pretty unfortunate events.

I would probably also consider laying some PGR down to help with some horizontal spread. You also may need to fill in some spots as well with sand or a sand/soil mix. But it should help close the gap between the bare spots. Also just like everyone here has said, cut every two days. That should help as well along with some Urea Nitrogen.

I also over seeded my lawn with Arden 15 and had some bare spots, the T-Nex seems to be helping quite a bit with horizontal growth. I did extend my patio and had some lawn damage.

Be patient as the temps are perfect for Bermuda to start growing like crazy.


----------



## Dreamin_Of_Bermuda (May 28, 2020)

I have plenty of nitrogen to treat, I will start treating now with nitrogen. I am very worried about the some of the smaller seeds turning purple. Should I be worried and is there anything I can do to treat it?


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Dreamin_Of_Bermuda said:


> I have plenty of nitrogen to treat, I will start treating now with nitrogen. I am very worried about the some of the smaller seeds turning purple. Should I be worried and is there anything I can do to treat it?


Pretty sure that is usually an indicator of being deficient in phosphorus. Throw down some starter fertilizer in one of your apps when you are also pushing with the urea.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Yep...@Bmossin is correct in my experience.

Starter fertilizer from a big box store will help with that pretty quickly.

I had the same thing happen in my renovation and starter fertilizer had them turning back green pretty quickly!


----------



## Saint_Crhysis (Jun 13, 2020)

I seeded with arden 15 on a few bare spots in my lawn that I had filled in with top soil. Lots of my sprouts turned purple, I just spoon fed them and they took off. Mine seemed to stall a little after germination, not sure if it was some cold snaps we had or lack of nutrients, but you cant really tell where I filled in the spots 2 months later, except it's not as dark green as the rest of my lawn.


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm getting ready to seed a new lawn 5,000sf with Arden 15. What starter fertilizer? What Nitrogen?

I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Dreamin_Of_Bermuda (May 28, 2020)

Sorry @Betterthanmyneighbor I missed your comment.

I personally used a lot of 10-10-10 while I tilled after the 3x glyphosate treatment.

For fertilizer I used Sta-Green Lawn Starter, only reason why is because it had a good amount of phosphorus.

For nitrogren I used 46-0-0, I know its high Urea but I was extremely calculated on my application.

The grass is showing some yellowing/browning. Temperatures are 90+ and I've been watering a lot so I am a little bit perplexed as to the issues. The grass is filling is extremely nice in some areas and you can see the difference.


----------



## Dreamin_Of_Bermuda (May 28, 2020)

Even though I truly feel like I took the right precautions with fertilizer and nitrongen could this be the cause of nitrogren burn?


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Could be fungus. How much are you watering and how old is the grass?


----------



## Dreamin_Of_Bermuda (May 28, 2020)

The grass is a little bit over a month after seeding, and I've been watering a metric shit ton, its 95+ here in NC. My local lowes has Disease X. Should I pick it up and put it?


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

I probably would. I would say you could back the watering to once a day, or maybe every 2 days deeply. Make sure the soil isnt staying really soggy.


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

No worries, appreciate the info, the good looks very good.

I have sand being delivered to till into soil. Gopher barrier almost done. Hoping by next week I have seed down. Should be ok in southern California.

Did you till fertilizer into your root zone prior to seeding and then Spread fertilizer after seeding ?


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

My heart goes out to on the hiccups. Not at all the fruit we want to see after all the labor.


----------



## Dreamin_Of_Bermuda (May 28, 2020)

Yup, I stopped watering but its been raining every day here so the soil is really soggy. Tons of nutsedge growing but I am holding back on spraying anything as the grass is about 1 1/2 months old. I put some disease x down and think I'll be alright. Picking up a JD 220b this weekend so it'll be interesting how I will start mowing this.


----------

